# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Lets talk about food

## mellowmood

Weve been to Negril so many times Ive lost count and tried a lot of different places. Every time we go I try to add some place new to try. Last reach we tried Sing-u, which I thought was excellent.  Some of our favorites are Murphys, LTU, Red Dragon among many others. 

On my list for next time:
Just Natural 
Colettas 
Qualitys
3 Dives 

If Sand Gravity doesnt get us and we make it to at least one of those listed, where would you pick? And what is your favorite thing on the menu?

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Not on your list ( and not sure if you’ve already tried) but my favorite is Sharks!

----------


## jojo p

Quality's..
Pan fried  grouper...amazing !

----------


## Todd

You can't go wrong with lobster or jerk chicken at 3 Dives.  And yea, Sing-u is delish.

----------


## mellowmood

I’ve never been to Sharks. I’ll put that one on the list. This will also be first time we’ll be there for lobster season so Thanks for the 3 dives suggestion.

----------


## stonyplainclint

Connie’s Country Western Restaraunt Bar, we tried it last time and will be going back this December. Great food and vibe!

----------


## stoner5

Colletta's.  the chicken penne pasta.  enough on one plate for two or for leftovers.

----------


## MikeyNYC

Second for Connies. Get the bacon mac and cheese. 
Quality's fried mahi with garlic sauce!

----------


## mellowmood

Thanks for some new suggestions all! Motivation to get off my chair and go!

----------


## Weathermon & Mi Lady

Sandra's Place on West End Road - home cooking at its best. She only cooks one day a week, on Tuesday's usually. Her food is like a Jamaican Buffet only better and reasonably priced. Her menu varies, but usually includes Jerk Chicken, Escovitched Fish, Roast Beef, Conch (in season), Brown Stew Chicken, and side dishes. She also has a brand new deck along side her bar now. 

We also love Connie's - fresh food cooked to order. Her Pan fried chicken and Mac and Cheese are to die for.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

The Le Vendome at Charela is one of my favorites. They have nightly specials. Any way they do the red snapper is good with me. Thursday they have live music. 

The lobster mac and cheese at Coco La Palm is another favorite.

----------


## Rumlover

Just had lunch at Mathew’s and it’s great, give it a try . Had their Volcun roll to start (crab and cream cheese) fantastic!! Margaritas better than Mexico. Then had the butter milk fried chicken wrap, fantastic!!! Highly recommend giving Mathew’s a try. And don’t start with me, it is sushi!!

----------


## jamman

> Just had lunch at Mathew’s and it’s great, give it a try . Had their Volcun roll to start (crab and cream cheese) fantastic!! Margaritas better than Mexico. Then had the butter milk fried chicken wrap, fantastic!!! Highly recommend giving Mathew’s a try. And don’t start with me, it is sushi!!


Where is Mathew's located ?

----------


## Rumlover

It’s in the Boardwalk center across the street from the Treehouse. Also future home of Hi Lo.

----------


## ukran1ans

Favorites of mine are a Chicken Rasta Pasta at Yard Beach house (with some pretty serious heat) and the Seafood linguine at Woodstock.

Oh Yeah, and the tacos at Somewhere West are great (did a Taco Turzday trip there last winter)!

----------


## Bigtime

Wens  crossroad restaurant .
My little jem of a place I love .
Just past out of town bakery at the fork in the road .  Look for the string lights  .

----------


## Boogzy

> Colletta's.  the chicken penne pasta.  enough on one plate for two or for leftovers.


its so good i eat the whole ting

----------


## tahrheel

> Its in the Boardwalk center across the street from the Treehouse. Also future home of Hi Lo.


Any update on when Hi Lo will move?

----------

